# Okuden: sankaku tobi



## Boomer (Nov 9, 2006)

There's levels upon levels of okuden out there, but one in particular comes up quite often in the shorin ryu / shotokan heritage: sankaku tobi.

I'm curious to see everyone's idea of what this technique is and how it should be applied....
Thanks, 
Boom


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Boomer, There are some here that may have learned Okuden(inner circle teachings), but many have not been in karate long enough to know or be exposed to what you are talking about.*
*If you are talking about he one at the end of empi(Shotokan Wansu), then I believe that it is a throw. From what I have found it looks like you are going to throw someone just as another attacker is trying to tackle you legs, hence the reason for the jump and turn.*
*I presume that this is the waza that you are talking about?*


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 9, 2006)

*From my experience in both karate do and Jujitsu, most students are not exposed to or explained Okuden waza until they are at least sandan or above. These techniques are usually reserved for students whom the sensei trust the most with this knowledge. You wouldn't want a mudansha(under black belt for those who don't know) knowing these techniques, might misuse the knowledge and definetly would not understand much of it.*


----------



## Boomer (Nov 13, 2006)

Indeed....I was hoping to get a fresh perspective on the technique, maybe someone had a different application.  
In our empi kata, we don't emphasize the waza or the bunkai too much there....but in meikyo (lohai?) it becomes more apparent.
I thank you for your reply


----------

